# Trophy Blend Scents



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Great review Dave !!!! I am waiting on some Trophy Blend for my Mulie Hunt. I look forward to using the products and posting my experiences. I like the fact they keep forever and are convient and easy to use.People who havent spoke with Mark yet, do so !!! He is a great guy and knows he product. I can see every one having these products in their back pack. Good Luck on your next hunt.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't wait to get my stuff from Mark. We have winter bow starting and we are almost at the end of rifle season which we bow hunt. 
Hey Dave that was a good review. 
Thanks for sharing, Paul


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Good review on a great product. Finally someone has come up with a solution.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

I got my scents Monday and I just went out this evening and tried the corn scent, because there is still standing corn on the property I hunt. First off, let me say that the scent was better than advertised. It smelled just like the field corn that is still up. It was so easy to use, no mess, just a top notch product. Although I did not harvest any deer, the evaluation was great. I was on the ground 40 yards from the corn field and had deer come in to 33 yards, with the wind to my back and right in the deer's face. The deer never winded me. I only used the Trophy Blend corn scent and nothing else. Great first test, can't wait until I can use it again. Awsome job Mark


----------

